# drop down der extra klasse ?



## xamunrax (6. Mai 2002)

hi, 

ich will ein drop down Fenster machen wo ich aber in die erste zeile ganz normal reinschreiben kann, so ähnlich wie die Adress-leiste im explorer, nur das in den unteren zeilen nicht der text steht den ich mal geschrieben hab sondern ein definierter text ...


so für alle die es nicht verstanden haben hier ein kleines beispiel:

<select value="bla">
<option> HIER SOLL MAN GANZ NORMAL REINSCHREIBEN </option>
<option> HIER NICHT </option>
<option> und hier auch nicht</option>
</select>

-- also zu deutsch die beiden unteren "options felder" sind schon definiert aber das erste soll eine art textfeld sein !




Thx im vorraus...

.:Ra:.


----------



## Christoph (6. Mai 2002)

utopie


----------



## Nuklearflo (6. Mai 2002)

Kann ich mich Hochi nur anschließen.
Das wird mit HTML nicht machbar sein...


----------



## Maniacy (6. Mai 2002)

*teutsch der extra klasse *g**

ääähm jo die beiden ham recht.

Du kannst in HTML nur mit den Formularen arbeiten, die du vorgegeben hast...
Leider kann man sie nich mischen.
MfG
Maniacy


----------



## SirNeo (7. Mai 2002)

So etwas ist nicht möglich wäre schön wenn doch, vielleicht kann man so etwas eher in Flash umsetzten aber bestimmt nicht mit HTML.


----------



## xxenon (9. Mai 2002)

jo, flash empfehle ich generell für ausgefallene formulare... man hat damit 1. viel mehr möglichkeiten als zb mit css und 2. schauts auch überall gleich aus und man kanns schön integrieren...

greets, xxenon

ps. ansonsten könnteste noch eben nen html-klon mit sgml schreiben, der das kann ^^


----------



## gremmlin (9. Mai 2002)

wofür brauchst du das denn?

viel. kann mans ja anders lösen...


----------

